# Murrells Inlet report



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Had our most productive day of the summer yesterday. That’s not saying much considering how slow this summer has been. 

Started out by stopping at the best bait and tackle shop on the strand, Perry’s in Murrells Inlet just next to Bovines. The young lady who owns the store is very informative and friendly. Also, she ties some very effective, inexpensive rigs. Bought a dozen live shrimp, dozen and a half mud minnows, bag of blood worms (for catching spots to use as bait) and some Carolina rigs for spottail. 

We made it to Dolphin St. and struck out for the inlet which is about a 3/4m walk. We learned very quickly that live shrimp are unquestionably the best bait to use in the inlet. We arrived at our “spot” at absolute low tide and were able to scout out some structure to fish in the coming hours. The shrimp didn’t last long at all. 2 flounder 12-16’ and a a small trout later we were fresh out of the shrimp. Mud minnows were a bust as we tried fishing them using every method we could think of. Caught several nice whiting on the bw’s not to mention about 14 spots. Here are the lessons I learned-

1)Large, live shrimp are an excellent bait
2)There is no substitute for a good hand tied rig. Take the wallmart/dicks/basspro shop rigs, etc… and throw them away. 
3)Scout an area out at low tide before fishing it.
4)Hiking to a spot is the best way to avoid crowds if you want to fish and don’t own a boat.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice report, and I'm with ya on the rigs, I do all my fishing with four basic rigs I tie myself..


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks.
I should point out that mud minnows have been effective just not yesterday. I find them to work very well in the surf for blues. They are supposed to be good for flounder but I can only catch those on live shrimp. Been fishing with some very good fishermen on here who love to fish pompano but I have caught more pompano on frozen fish than i have on the mole. Been fishing 4 times a week since i've been here (about 2.5 months) and still feel like a beginer.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

heading back out in a couple of minutes. This time with MUCH more shrimp. Anyone want to join can give me a call and I'll give directions 8432676297 (this is mainly for Brandon and Wayne but I can't remember your screen names to PM )


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its good to hear some good reports outta there, I can't wait untill I am down. Have you tried Gulp Shrimp on a 1/8-1/4 oz plain jig head? I have had a lot of good luck using the Shrimp especially but also the swimming minnow and the peeler crab. Even the Gulp Squid strips and cut bait are nice b/c you don't have the mess and they really do catch fish. I am going ot be packin plenty of them for my trip.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*north end of the jetty murrells inlet*

have you guys tried to walk out to the north end of the jetty at low tide, I kayaked pretty close to what appears to be a submerged wall or rock pile, I dont know if it was there and broke down or they are building what would appear to be the missing 1 st 300 yards of the north side, does anyone have any info what the deal is with that.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

The store was out of shrimp and I have no idea how to catch them. South Carolina has got to be the worst state in the union for fishing 
I know it's not just because I don't know how to fish here, there just isn't any fish. The most common excuse I hear is that the water is "too salty this year". I call BS on all of that. There is too much presure on the fish here. Besides that, there is no structure in the surf. I would NEVER have moved here if I knew how bad the fishing was. If you want to catch baby sharks then come fish the surf in South Carolina. I will quit fishing before I resort to the planks.

I'm buying golf clubs tomorrow.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> The store was out of shrimp and I have no idea how to catch them. South Carolina has got to be the worst state in the union for fishing
> I know it's not just because I don't know how to fish here, there just isn't any fish. The most common excuse I hear is that the water is "too salty this year". I call BS on all of that. There is too much presure on the fish here. Besides that, there is no structure in the surf. I would NEVER have moved here if I knew how bad the fishing was. If you want to catch baby sharks then come fish the surf in South Carolina. I will quit fishing before I resort to the planks.
> 
> I'm buying golf clubs tomorrow.


Cast Net in the Marsh....I caught TONS of them when I was there.....shoot me a PM and I'll tell you where I found mine.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

surfsidesativa said:


> The store was out of shrimp and I have no idea how to catch them. South Carolina has got to be the worst state in the union for fishing
> I know it's not just because I don't know how to fish here, there just isn't any fish. The most common excuse I hear is that the water is "too salty this year". I call BS on all of that. There is too much presure on the fish here. Besides that, there is no structure in the surf. I would NEVER have moved here if I knew how bad the fishing was. If you want to catch baby sharks then come fish the surf in South Carolina. I will quit fishing before I resort to the planks.
> 
> I'm buying golf clubs tomorrow.


Why do you think there are so many boats out here in SC? There are plenty of places to find fish here. And it's just about time to go find them with the weather starting to cool down.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> The store was out of shrimp and I have no idea how to catch them. South Carolina has got to be the worst state in the union for fishing
> I know it's not just because I don't know how to fish here, there just isn't any fish. The most common excuse I hear is that the water is "too salty this year". I call BS on all of that. There is too much presure on the fish here. Besides that, there is no structure in the surf. I would NEVER have moved here if I knew how bad the fishing was. If you want to catch baby sharks then come fish the surf in South Carolina. I will quit fishing before I resort to the planks.
> 
> I'm buying golf clubs tomorrow.


I am not sure why you haven't caught any fish, there are a ton of places to go. Like the others have suggested, get a cast net and catch your own shrimp and you can also use it to catch small mullet in the surf (blue & flounder bait). Don't resort to golf just yet, and pier fishing aint that bad either. Keep trying and good luck!

David


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Posted that after about 8 beers and an awful day. First day with my new reel (i've never even cast a baitcaster before) and I blew that thing out 4 times 
I'm not giving up and I do appreciate the advice.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Look the only thing you can do is practice. I learned about two years ago and still blow up every now and then. NOthing is worse then being 6 miles down on Asseteague Island no one else around having bought a brand new converted abu C3 spooling it with 17 lb Sufix Tri. and blowing it up so bad that you can even cut the line off of it nor get the spool out. Its hard learning to throw a baitcaster with 10 oz! even better yet about a 30 mph wind. Is this baitcaster for a regular 6-7 ft rod for lures and smaller baits or is it for a surf rod? I found that I am a lot better at my bass rods then my surf. BUt I am getting better. the big thing for me is to try and adjust when ever you can weights of lures. The trick I was always taught was tie on your lure or rig then hold your rod straight out and put the spool in freespool with your thumb holding it. then you should be able to release your thumb and the lure should drop to the ground but the spool should stop when the lure hits the ground. I hope I explained that well? NOw I took it a step further and tightened it a little tighter then that, I didn't cast as far but I didn't blow up as much. NOw you also gotta make sure you thumb the spool right before it hits the water or right as it hits. That way the spool won't over run itself. I learned the best throwing a 1 oz bucktail for stripers near a dam by my house. I fee a little more weight helps. GIve it a try. Next time if the fishin is that bad drink some more beer so you can't remember how bad it was.


----------

